# Skimmer skiff 14.5



## Michael Friedmann (Dec 27, 2018)

Looking to buy a Skimmer Skiff 14.5’. How are these boats in moderate chop? Boat wake? Im 6’6” 250 lbs... looking for info. Thanks.


----------

